# Speedcubing in The Netherlands



## oliviervlcube (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello,
Are there a lot of speedcubers in The Netherlands around "Den Haag" or is there a community for the Dutch cubers?
Thx


----------



## The Red Cuber (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,
I'm a speedcuber from Belgium!


----------



## Thom Treebus (Apr 22, 2017)

From The Netherlands but live in Belgium


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 5, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Hello fellows,
> Are there a lot of speedcubers in The Netherlands around "Den Haag" or is there a community for the Dutch cubers?
> Thx



Oh oh Den Haag!!

That's where I live.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jun 6, 2017)

Ohhh makkie dan ik 20 km daar vandaan


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 6, 2017)

oliviervlcube said:


> Ohhh makkie dan ik 20 km daar vandaan



Hoe veel solves kun je doen in 20 km? Haha
Dus dat is... Leiden... Delft?


----------



## CuberFles (Sep 29, 2017)

Ja hoi, Deventer hier  Zijn er ook nog andere WCA toernooien in NL anders dan Voorburg en Den Haag eigenlijk?


----------



## leudcfa (Sep 29, 2017)

Dutch Nationals was een weekje geleden in Hoogland, een dorp op een steenworp afstand van Amersfoort. En in januari is er een competitie in Dordrecht.


----------



## Moreno van Rooijen (Oct 5, 2017)

Hier eentje vanuit Eindhoven!


CuberFles said:


> Ja hoi, Deventer hier  Zijn er ook nog andere WCA toernooien in NL anders dan Voorburg en Den Haag eigenlijk?


Ik vind ook dat er heel het jaar door keer competities zouden moeten zijn. Het zijn er op het moment echt te weinig!


----------



## ErwinOlie (Oct 5, 2017)

Altijd leuk om Nederlanders te zien hier!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DutchOpen2017
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MarathonOpen2017

Er zijn meerdere competities per jaar, je zou op de website van wca kunnen kijken hiervoor


----------



## Goosly (Oct 5, 2017)

Aangekondigde wedstrijden op WCA
Aankomende wedstrijden op kubuswedstrijden.nl



Moreno van Rooijen said:


> Ik vind ook dat er heel het jaar door keer competities zouden moeten zijn. Het zijn er op het moment echt te weinig!



Mss zelf eentje organiseren?


----------



## Moreno van Rooijen (Oct 5, 2017)

ErwinOlie said:


> Er zijn meerdere competities per jaar, je zou op de website van wca kunnen kijken hiervoor


Klopt maar daar zijn de inschrijvingen al heel lang van gesloten helaas.


----------



## leudcfa (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/HNYCubingDordrecht2018

Inschrijving is gisteren geopend, er zijn nog plekken.


----------



## ruwix (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm looking to translate a Rubik's tutorial to Dutch but professional translators are very expensive.
Do you know someone to translate this for fun? I can offer $15.






The same in German


----------



## ruwix (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Lydia for the translation!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 6, 2018)

Hallo, cuber uit Lelystad hier. Ik durf mezelf nog geen speedcuber te noemen!


----------



## skartypo (Nov 23, 2018)

hallo mensen cuber uit heeswijk dinther(in de buurt van den bosch/s'hertogenbosch).


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 1, 2019)

Zijn er echt zo weinig speedcubers in Nederland op dit forum? Laat 's wat van jullie horen. 

Ik ga naar de Dutch Masters in Elburg in April. Wie zie ik daar ook?


----------



## Future (Mar 26, 2021)

oliviervlcube said:


> Hello,
> Are there a lot of speedcubers in The Netherlands around "Den Haag" or is there a community for the Dutch cubers?
> Thx


I live in den haag


----------



## Dutch Speed (Oct 28, 2022)

Rotterdam hier !


----------

